# Some Llama Questions



## nathans8 (Aug 11, 2009)

So my sister got a Llama last week and yesterday when she went out to the Llama she was surpised to find the Llama was in the middle of giving birth. So now she has two Llamas. This was a surprise to the previous owners too. After thinking for a while they siad for one day she was next to a male Llama in the next pasture over. So the deed must have taken place through the fence. 

She is new to llamas and doesn't know anyone that knows much about them. We have a couple questions for someone that knows more than us.

The moma llama has really dirty matted fur and we want to shear it off. could we do that this time of year with winter comming or should we wait till spring?

I was thinking I would eventually want to use them to pack with. I have found some packs online but they are expensive. Especially if i will just use it a couple times a year. Could i make a pack? From what I have seen maybe a V frame to get it off the spine?

If anyone has any advice for us please share

thanks


----------

